# Have you read the SAS guidelines?



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Well?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Wanted to ask if you were ever banned. But anyway...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes to all lol.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have read them and been permanently banned because I didn't know I could only have one account. I don't swear, but I know I broke the swear filter bypass rule a few times, too. Both of these things were from before I was a mod.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah. 

One part that has always amused me is the part that says personal insults are not allowed.
But do not be mistaken. It does not mean that you are not allowed to insult people.

For example if you call people "shallow" you have not broken any rules.
Calling people "sad" tho, that's another story. 

Let me explain it with an example:
Imagine person1 has created a thread. Person2 comments in their thread and calls them shallow for having written that post. This is OK.
But if person3 comes around and quotes person2 and calls them sad because they have a habit of insulting people, then it's against the rules and person3's post will be removed.
Person2's post will stay.

Pro tip:
Questioning people's depth is not an insult.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No I got the gist of it, I didn't expect to last more than a week here anyway.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! I simply jumped right in, and here I am!


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I confess I have not read it. I was looking about for the SAS user manual. But I didn't see it. It must be hidden somewhere.

I need to read it though before I get my name on that list. That would certainly be an embarrassment. I don't think I would recover.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> I confess I have not read it. I was looking about for the SAS user manual. But I didn't see it. It must be hidden somewhere.
> 
> I need to read it though before I get my name on that list. That would certainly be an embarrassment. I don't think I would recover.


Nvm.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The Helenas haven't read it either.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't believe I have read them. I suppose they are pretty similar to most other websites. I guess I've broken them quite a bit, but usually the people who I attack are shortly banned thereafter anyways, so really no harm most of the time. I've been warned I guess exactly twice. And I do not start threads because nobody would ever respond to them.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No the 1st question, yes to the other 4 questions.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Evo1114 said:


> I don't believe I have read them. I suppose they are pretty similar to most other websites. I guess I've broken them quite a bit, but usually the people who I attack are shortly banned thereafter anyways, so really no harm most of the time. I've been warned I guess exactly twice. *And I do not start threads because nobody would ever respond to them*.


 As long as its a "I'm depressed because I can't get a woman" or "I'm a loser virgin " or "I'm thinking about going to a massage parlor" thread, you'll be sure to get enough response.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Evo1114;1093367145 said:


> *And I do not start threads because nobody would ever respond to them.*


I've noticed this as well. Seems that most are interested by provocative, controversial gunk, but it can't be too "left field" or else you'll simply be met with the sound of crickets.

No walls of texts either because of innate cognitive miserliness.

And given this, the option that presents itself is to simply lurk about, respond to other threads / post in the entertainment section.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of my threads are noncontroversial and get plenty of replies. I won't reply to threads that are walls of texts though, especially if it's a new poster. Not interested in hearing the life story of some random person. Like they will even go on about the girl they had a crush on in the 8th grade and how it broke their little heart when she started dating some guy before they got the nerve to ask her out.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Psssh, nobody ever reads those. Although, apparently SAS now has a claim on my first born child or something of the sort. Good luck on getting a return on that. Besides, their going to have to fight Google for it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

There are guidelines? Hahahahaha


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> I have read them and been permanently banned because I didn't know I could only have one account. I don't swear, but I know I broke the swear filter bypass rule a few times, too.


So you went from permanently banned to mod? That's quite a jump! Lol


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

komorikun said:


> A lot of my threads are noncontroversial and get plenty of replies. I won't reply to threads that are walls of texts though, especially if it's a new poster. Not interested in hearing the life story of some random person. Like they will even go on about the girl they had a crush on in the 8th grade and how it broke their little heart when she started dating some guy before they got the nerve to ask her out.


Ok, we will simply expand the parameters. But I guess I meant that if one makes a thread that is controversial, then most will flock to it; like ones mentioning religion, etc.

In my instance, I probably just need a lesson in titling threads or picking topics that most people seem to relate to or care about or conveying it in an engaging manner. This is likely what underpins the lack of responses. There's also the popularity factor that may play into this as well. Timing plays a role as well, I guess.

The same thing happens on reddit. Lol. I suck at this.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I may have skimmed it at some point. But I've been on forums since about age 10, nearly 2 decades.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think so, yes, yes, yes. (To each of the poll questions.)


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> So you went from permanently banned to mod? That's quite a jump! Lol


Who better to govern the rules than someone who has broken them.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Have you read the SAS guidelines?*

Yes, quite a while ago, though my memory often grows hazy of the finer points in them, and/or they get revised to add/clarify things, so once in a while when I look back on them I'm surprised by the details. What now counts as "Spam" surprised me, for example.

(OH! I just remembered. I believe excessive punctuation/all caps and similar things count under the Spam rule. I may have inadvertently broken that part of the rule when I get into my _*"I'M TRYING TO EMPHASIZE A POINT!!"*_ parts of posts. Just checked the rule again. "Excessively long signatures"... ;_; Which is kind of weird, because there's a character limit...)

*Have you ever knowingly or unknowingly broken any?*

I've technically bypassed the swear filter many times by using asterisks, but it seems like everybody here does that, including mods. :/ It's a weird sub-rule considering that...bad words just get asterisked out anyway...so all I'm doing is what the site does itself. Self-censoring.

I have a bad habit of reporting posts that blatantly break the rules, then replying to those posts, so that both the problem post and my reply end up deleted...but I pretty much expect that. I don't know if this is technically breaking rules but since I'm quoting rule-breaking posts, I figure it is.

I've referred to suicide more than once, though I keep it vague.

I've also engaged in conflicts with other users. This is usually in relation to trolls or long-time users I've gotten into disputes with, but more recently my temper has been getting the better of me.

I've referred to other users without calling them out. Bad habit, and again, usually because of conflicts I'm involved in. (A frustrating thing is more than once, other users assumed I was talking about them when I wasn't. :/ ) I've also called out trolls/alt accounts by name, usually right before/after they got banned.

*Have you ever been warned by a moderator?*

I've gotten maybe one or two "friendly" warnings. I clearly recall one of them was for referring to another user...I didn't call them out by name, I kept it vague enough that I didn't think anyone would know who I was talking about, and I wasn't insulting them or anything like that, in fact I was expressing concern for them. But I think it strayed too close to the "calling-out" rule so a mod deleted it and privately told me why. Didn't bother me.

I can't remember what the other warning(s) was/were for but it was probably conflicts, since I tend to argue more than I should, unfortunately.

*Has any of your thread been closed?*

Don't think so. But I rarely start threads, and when I do they're certainly not controversial, they're usually help requests/bug reports.

I've had lots of individual posts removed. Usually justified. (See above.)



Silent Memory said:


> I have read them and been permanently banned because I didn't know I could only have one account.


Ohoh...ahah...naughty. :grin2:


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you read the SAS guidelines? - Yeah.
Have you ever knowingly or unknowingly broken any? - Knowingly, yes. I'm too thoughtful of my posts to let any of them slip without me knowing the implications. As to why, I guess I thought I was feeling particularly edgy that day and didn't care. Sorry mods.
Have you ever been warned by a moderator? - Only once, which seems too low.
Has any of your thread been closed? - Yeah, by request.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Some of the rules are dumb. Like no swearing allowed and no talking about banned members. SAS is kind of like a little dysfunctional social group or community. So when someone gets banned it's basically like they died. *Are we supposed to pretend that they never existed and just go on our merry way?* Especially prolific posters that have been around for years.

Edit: hehehehe. Looking at old threads is similar to Mount Everest hikers.

https://gizmodo.com/5755875/abandoned-on-mt-everest

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...erest-and-theyre-used-as-landmarks-146904416/


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I've had to since I used to be a moderator, and repeatedly to keep reminding rule-breakers to. But I never had before and I think most of our rules are fairly straightforward/common sense, especially to members who have already spent some time here. 

I don't think I've ever knowingly or unknowingly broken any rules, maybe I may have a post edited out or something but I can't remember. And a few cases where I tried to stop arguments on a thread and/or defend users I thought were dealing with someone being unnecessarily rude or provoking, but got involved in the said argument myself. I still don't recall ever getting in trouble for that, though.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

No but I'm mature enough to know how to act on a forum and treat other people. Only times I get banned from other forums is when I get too into politics but it's not my fault, more of the mods always have a liberal bias and call me a racist or something.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*?*

Why is the question itself an option?

Also, all of the folk who post indecent topics most likely haven't, so I really do like this poll.

Well done.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes to everything


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I definitely didn't read them when I signed up. Got in trouble for a call out thread (Just curious of whereabouts. didn't know you couldn't post usernames) but other than that, I think I've been ok. I had another account but it was because of the error where we'd all gotten locked out of our accounts, and I needed it to report my status. It got closed once I regained this one. I've since read them lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been banned twice, lots of infractions and warnings, probably should have gotten in trouble for more in some cases (but I have gotten infractions for almost every broken rule or at least personal attack.) Had controversial threads closed, and other threads can't remember them all... Once had a poll thread about cucumbers or something closed as spam and then afterwards made another thread to post loads of food photos which also got closed (mods weren't amused lol.)

I have made quite a few sexual posts that are probably too graphic at times.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I swear I get in trouble for the dumbest things. Like I was permabanned for posting a documentary that only had very light nudity in it. Permabanned over a documentary!! The only thread I made that was deleted (that I can recall) was about getting the urge to take a baseball bat to a car with a car alarm going off. Something about advocating violence and spamming since I at first only posted a smiley in the 1st post. But I wrote some stuff in the #2 post right after that and was responding to replies. Advocating violence against a car, LOL. 

One of the older mods would edit or delete my posts when I said penis or dick.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Skimmed, yes, yes and yes. The warning I got related to the thread (I think it was a thread? Can't remember now) that was deleted which I made when I went through a nasty bout of depression and the subject matter violated one of the rules.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm sure I've read them a time or five since I've been here close to ten years. As far as I know they haven't really changed significantly over the course of several different owners. There have been different "eras" of harshness and leniency depending on who was doing the moderating. Most of the "guidelines" seem to be interpreted as just that these days. Straying just a little off the beaten path may or may not get you in trouble.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't think I've ever been warned by a mod yet, at least from what I know. 

But I've had numerous posts where some of my words were altered or blocked. And fair amount deleted probably when someone reported by post as insulting. Although I mostly only make insulting or passive aggressive remarks to other posters who have a chronic history of being insulting and personally attacking others. But I really dunno though. 

For threads, I never really created much threads to begin with anyways for it to matter. 

I never read the rules, but I think common sense will give you a general idea of what breaks the rules and not.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Yes to all lol.


Naughty boy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

KotaBear96 said:


> Naughty boy


:O


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I read the SAS guidelines when I first joined. No the the next three items.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No.

I was once temp banned. It was so long ago (we're talking years here...) that I forgot the reasoning.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes to all of them


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> I have read them *and been permanently banned because I didn't know I could only have one account.* I don't swear, but I know I broke the swear filter bypass rule a few times, too. Both of these things were from before I was a mod.


That's magnificent. 

I think it's actually impossible to read one of your posts and not smile. I especially liked the bit about not swearing. Don't worry - I probably do enough of that for both of us.

I haven't ever read the guidelines but maybe one day I should.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Nope lol is this a trick question will I be banned now


----------



## Jim5840 (Jul 28, 2018)

Heck no I just clicked it to make my profile


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

harrison said:


> That's magnificent.
> 
> I think it's actually impossible to read one of your posts and not smile. I especially liked the bit about not swearing. Don't worry - I probably do enough of that for both of us.


It's very nice you liked it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once, long ago


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Why would I take the time to read basic information.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh yeah.

Also have read:

The phone book
Dictionary


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I was banned once for "spamming". Think it was for 2 weeks, if I remember right.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

never read it, did some naughty things, never got a warning, never got banned, never had a thread closed (but didn't make that many anyway)


----------



## Nelar (Aug 20, 2018)

Honestly know. I figured it's pretty intuitive, just be a good person mainly.

I don't spam either.

That's pretty clear.

If something is controversial as long as I'm not being a dick I know ill be fine. Of course some topics are controversial and again as long as I'm just not blatantly insulting someone and not giving any other response I can't get suspended for trolling or spamming. So I think there's really no worries. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ya know, you kind of don't need to. You can get permabanned for just about everything. It's sad to see longtime members go, and I wish (except for one person) that they could be given a second chance come back (except those who made duplicate accounts.) They were all seasoned members who had an opinion. Not like I have great opinions either ,but you know?


----------

